# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Jeu de Cache-cache [Sources]

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Jeu de Cache-cache.

Ce jeu permet de tester sa dextrit  manier la souris. Il fait appel  un StringGrid.


Tlchargez l'excutable.
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

